# I can't maker Terminus font the default.



## macondo (Mar 5, 2016)

I did the `X -configure` and added this line under Files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts/terminus-font/"
```
Restarted IceWM, restarted Firefox and nothing...terminus does not appear on the list, I also rebooted. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## protocelt (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm not positive, but I don't think Firefox supports bitmap fonts in which case you would need to use the TrueType version of the Terminus font (x11-fonts/terminus-ttf).


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 6, 2016)

Any app that uses fontconfig (Firefox does) should pick up the bitmap version of Terminus. But Java apps seem to not support bitmap fonts which is why I created the x11-fonts/terminus-ttf port.

Do you have 70-no-bitmaps.conf in /usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d? It disables all bitmap fonts. If you do you can probably create an exception for Terminus. An example is in Thread 2021.

x11-fonts/terminus-font should be preferred over x11-fonts/terminus-ttf because the TTF version degrades badly and only looks good at certain sizes (see the port's pkg message).


----------

